# 2.6.34 and CONFIG_AGP [Solved]

## aCOSwt

Hello,

Since 2.6.34, I understand that SWIOTLB no longer needs CONFIG_GART_IOMMU to be set

As, irrespective of any hardware configuration, CONFIG_AGP was forced by CONFIG_GART_IOMMU under kernels <=2.6.33

Do I understand correctly if I deduce that I no longer need CONFIG_AGP if I do not get any AGP bus ?Last edited by aCOSwt on Sun Aug 01, 2010 5:12 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## BradN

Well, there's one certain way to find out  :Smile:    I'm pretty sure agp support isn't needed for pci express, but just give it a try and see if it breaks things.

----------

## aCOSwt

 *BradN wrote:*   

> I'm pretty sure agp support isn't needed for pci express

 

that's true BradN! however, there has been a time when nvidia proprietary drivers needed struct agp_bridges, 

which is exported from drivers/char/agp/backend.c

=> Even if the graphic card was actually a PCIe, the nvidia drivers needed CONFIG_AGP in order to load properly.

I was wondering if this was still true.

But, your are right. If nobody can tell... the system will !  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## dmpogo

In case of nvidia proprietary drivers you do not need AGP in the kernel, since you do not need kernel DRI either. This is a setup I have, so I am certain here.

However, for some other chipsets/drivers combinations, like Intel, it looks agp needed for DRI to work. In particular intel i915 module is under agp menu.

----------

## aCOSwt

Thanks dmpogo & BradN. My system confirms : it no longer needs CONFIG_AGP !   :Cool: 

----------

